# Dirt Parks in und um Eschwege



## beachrocker (24. April 2010)

Hey Folks,

mein Problem ist ich fahre nen schÃ¶nen Dirt Bike (Kona Cowan) mit Schaltung,hacke damit liebsten durch den Wald und suche mir natur belassene Jumps usw...

nun zu meiner Frage gibt es in Eschwege und Umgebung feste Parks wo man schÃ¶n geschmeidig seine Runden drehn kann...Der Eschweger Turn&Sport Verein hat zwar ihren eigenen Outdoor Bikepark,dort dÃ¼rfen aber nur Mitglieder fahren...was ja komplett gegen die Philosophie des Bikens entspricht.Bin dewsegen schwer enttÃ¤uscht von den Kameraden.WÃ¼rde ja gerne auch aktiv bissl an dem Dirt Park mitarbeiten(Shapen),aber nicht gleich 60â¬/Jahr oder noch mehr fÃ¼r bezahlen...

Edit: Jahresbeitrag fÃ¼r Erwachsene 96â¬/Jahr *heftig*


----------



## Nordhesse (18. Juni 2010)

Das hat nix damit zu tun sonder liegt an den versicherungsstechnischen Gründen, da dieses Gelände dem ETSV überschrieben wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

